

Free software, end to end encrypted alternative to whatsapp - dbalan
http://kontalk.org/

======
zz1
Not to be an ass, but what problem does kontalk solve that wasn't addressed by
TextSecure/Signal?

~~~
zz1
Would be nice to answer, instead of voting, or both, but if you have an idea
strong enough to vote, why not share it with me by answering?

